# Help with temperamental jackadoodle.



## busterg (May 26, 2012)

Hi, I would very much like any help possible. Our dog, Buster, a four year old jackadoodle is starting to annoy/frustrate my father so much that he if he doesn't soon improve he wants to find him another home. I'm totally against this, wanting to train him, wanting your help.

He's a very excitable dog and very loving. However he also has a different side, barking at us to take him for a walk, barking at the door/through the window at people walking past, nipping and jumping up at people/guests when they leave our house, attacking neighbours if they speak to us across the fence, jumping up a guests.

I was thinking of looking at calming tablets or getting a personal trainer to come to our house? I wanted to know what you're view was, thanks!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi welcome, how long have you had him? has something happened to change the way he behaves? whats he fed on?
Best advice i can give is go to a good training classes, that way you and him can both train together,
Hope all works out ok


----------



## busterg (May 26, 2012)

We've had him from eight weeks, and he has always been a challenge. But since moving house he seems to have gotten worse. He's fed on Bakers Complete, either chicken or beef, varied normally. 

I was thinking of getting a trainer into our home? As he's alright with other dogs, and when walking. Is that a good idea?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Change the food. You will notice a drastic change. 

Bakers is such a terrible food. 

whichdogfood.co.uk this website is very good to find which dog food is good.

Bakers makes dogs hyper, neurotic and it is just dreadful. I can't stress how important it is, if you change his food - he will change!

Change the food, make sure he is stimulated during the day. How long do you leave him? Make sure he has toys/chews to keep his mind stimulated whilst your not there. 

How much exercise is he getting? jack russells are a very high energy breed, so this is probably why he's hard work.

Do you do a lot of training with him? Training is a great way of tiring them out and making them a lot calmer. 

Really getting tablets isn't the solution, the solution is putting more effort in and changing his food.

Sorry this is a little harsh - but I can't butter-coat it!

Also welcome to the forum


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello to you.

Drugging your dog is not the answer.

Change his diet (as mentioned, Bakers has a very poor reputation) - very high in additives, colourants and preservatives.

Ask local dog people in your area about Training Classes that they attend. (Joining a Club that comes recommended will give you and your dog regular weekly focus and encouragement. Plus the company and support of other Members too.

_Plus_ learning and working together builds a strong bond :thumbsup:

Hope you let us know how you both get on. 

tailtickle


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Bakers is a pretty rubbish food well known for causing problem behaviours so changing that is a must.

How much exercise does Buster get every day? A minimum of an hour off lead walking, but 2 hours would better with one in the morning and another in the afternoon would be best. A tired dog is generally a happier dog and if you spend 5 or 10 minutes twice a day doing training - sit, down, stay, paw, roll over, spin etc it will make him use his brain and be mentally tired too.

Is he left by himself at all, if so how long for?

Training classes would be good for both of you and help his behaviour.

What happens when he barks, jumps up and nips people. Is he told off, removed from the situation or something else?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Although Bakers may not be the best of foods and may not suit some dogs I think it is rather rash to say his behaviour will improve if his food is changed. There are probably more dogs fed on Bakers than anything else and most are not adversely affected. Certainly worth changing it but not blaming it for bad behaviour due to lack of training.

If you have allowed your dog's behaviour to escalate to this and you have owned him from a puppy then you are obviously doing something very wrong so therefore a behaviourist who will help you to handle your dog correctly would be the way forward.

While you are organising one a few tips. If he is being pushy and barking or jumping up, cross your arms and turn your back on him. He will soon stop if it does not get him attention. Do not speak to him and whatever you do do not have your hands waving around. The same with your neighbours, ask them to help you, if he is jumping up at them ask them to turn their backs on him.
At the same time make sure you are giving him an interesting life with plenty of exercise and training and gradually his bad behaviour will stop because it will gain him nothing and he will be feeling more fulfilled and have no need of it.

It sounds like, at the moment, he is very bored and has no boundaries.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Although Bakers may not be the best of foods and may not suit some dogs I think it is rather rash to say his behaviour will improve if his food is changed. There are probably more dogs fed on Bakers than anything else and most are not adversely affected. Certainly worth changing it but not blaming it for bad behaviour due to lack of training.
> 
> If you have allowed your dog's behaviour to escalate to this and you have owned him from a puppy then you are obviously doing something very wrong so therefore a behaviourist who will help you to handle your dog correctly would be the way forward.
> 
> ...


When we fosters a collie, we first got her she was neurotic, had no sense of when to stop and just so full on. She was fed on bakers.

After almost 3 weeks we saw noticeable changes, a lot calmer, different coat (not relevant in this case) and would actually lay down after her walk.

I do understand that we put some effort in, however I really do think the food made the biggest different.

Its just my opinion.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Although Bakers may not be the best of foods and may not suit some dogs I think it is rather rash to say his behaviour will improve if his food is changed.


Just to say I tested this theory. 
I took on a GSD bitch and had problems with her turning her nose up at the food I offered (Burns). I suspected she was used to Bakers. So I tried her on that for 2 days as an experiment. 
She became totally unmanageable within hours. When put back on the Burns she calmed down again. 
I think anyone who has seen a child turn into a monster after a trip to Macdonalds will knowe what I mean.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am sure it can sometimes be true, in the same way that a few children will be affected by what they eat, very many more are not. So certainly worth changing the food but not, as one poster suggested, to assume that all the bad behaviour will magically disappear with a change of diet.

I have only once fed Bakers and it made no difference to the dog at all except to lay the weight on so I soon stopped.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I honestly think training (or lack of it) is the biggest issue here, the Bakers food is secondary. By all means, change it, dreadful stuff, but find a reputable training school, small classes (no more than 7 dogs to one instructor - absolute maximum IMO) but I do think the lack of training is the problem here, not the food.

There are plenty of people on this forum who can help you locate a suitable training school. It takes effort though, it won't happen overnight but you will see subtle changes in your dog almost immediately - if you put the work in that is. You never know, you might even learn to love training your dog and you could end up with the best behaved dog in the street (you've already got a very good intelligent mixture). Good luck, keep us posted.

_(Just also wanted to add, I've seen dogs put up for adoption with the same problems, only to be adopted by their new family, who have taken time to train their new dog, brought him back to the rescue centre a few weeks later and seen a massive improvement, and the family not being able to understand why the dog was put into rescue in the first place!)_


----------



## busterg (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies, much appreciated!

One of the first things I will do is change his food. I think it's a good idea to try and see whether it changes him or not. I looked on the website, but found it difficult, anybody recommend some good food?

Secondly I'm going to ring this place tomorrow: Dog Training Kent Home Services £25- Maidstone, Thanet, Ashford, Canterbury, Medway, Bromley, Sevenoaks, Tunbridge Wells, All of Kent & South East England - hoping to get a dog trainer visit my house within the week. Has anyone used this before? We've tried training him before (he does sit, paw etc.) but I don't think we've been stern enough with his naughtiness. Personally thinking help is needed.

For those of you asking, we walk him once, sometimes twice a day, for about half an hour, letting him off, throwing his ball, in a nearby field. Normally until he's so tired he can't stand, bless him. But I do agree we need to get him more toys to play with in the house while we're out. We leave him on his own normally for only 3/4 hours at a time, as I'm a student, I'm not full time, and when I go out at night, my father is at home with him.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

busterg said:


> Thanks for all your replies, much appreciated!
> 
> One of the first things I will do is change his food. I think it's a good idea to try and see whether it changes him or not. I looked on the website, but found it difficult, anybody recommend some good food?
> 
> ...


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html

These are all good references. I feed Acana, which has done wonders for Merlin's coat, but it is on the high-price range...

With the training, it's such a good idea - even if its just fun stuff to teach him along with the basics, as it really makes them use their brain!

With toys, things like kongs, chews and stag bars are good to keep him busy for a while!

I'm sure some more people will be along with some more useful advice 

Let us know how you get on with the training


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

It's not really about sternness more about consistency. 

Some good advice on the thread and I hope it all works out for you both. 

There is a lot of learned behaviour that has been reinforced for quite a while, please don't expect miracles overnight, life isn't an episode of the Dog Whisperer.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely change his food, Molly was on a certain puppy food when we got her, changed completely when we introduced a natural food. And lots and lots of exercise, has done her-and me the world of good. Don't give up on him yet. Do you have a house line you could put on him? That will help control some of his behaviour until you get it under complete control. Good luck-let us know how you get on xx


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

busterg said:


> Thanks for all your replies, much appreciated!
> 
> One of the first things I will do is change his food. I think it's a good idea to try and see whether it changes him or not. I looked on the website, but found it difficult, anybody recommend some good food?
> 
> ...


There are lots of good foods around, look at the links to threads that WhippetyAmey listed, they take a while to read, but are extremely helpful. Your budget is the ultimate factor in choosing a food, but you'll be able to find one through those threads that is a better choice than Bakers.

Consistency is the key with bad behaviour, once you decide or are taught what to do you and everyone else must do the same. For example if you remove Buster from the room for jumping or barking but your dad uses a verbal correction then he is going to get mixed messages and wont learn so quickly. The trainer you have linked looks fine - they use positive methods which is the best way in my opinion.

Does he have doggy friends that he plays with? I always think that playing and running with other dogs is the best way to exercise if possible, although that doesn't suit all dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

busterg said:


> Hi, I would very much like any help possible. Our dog, Buster, a four year old jackadoodle is starting to annoy/frustrate my father so much that he if he doesn't soon improve he wants to find him another home. I'm totally against this, wanting to train him, wanting your help.
> 
> He's a very excitable dog and very loving. However he also has a different side, barking at us to take him for a walk, barking at the door/through the window at people walking past, nipping and jumping up at people/guests when they leave our house, attacking neighbours if they speak to us across the fence, jumping up a guests.
> 
> I was thinking of looking at calming tablets or getting a personal trainer to come to our house? I wanted to know what you're view was, thanks!


Bakers has been linked in some dogs to hyper actvity and even things like skin irritation, it could be a lot of the problems or contributing to his hyper behaviour. Its also quite expensive and you can get a lot better foods for the money. Look instead for a food that has listed ingrediants usually they are listed in order of content so look for one that has meat first in the highest percentage, and also what meat, things like meat derivatives can be any old rubbish as can meat meal. Also look for recognisable ingrediants such as vegetables rice oats, potato and deffinately no articial additives and food colourings, you could find the food alone will make quite a difference.

Dogs need mental stimulation as well a physical, and it sounds like a lot of the problem could be lack in training and things to do to amuse himself. If you spend 2 or 3 10/15 minute sessions a day teaching him all the basics using treats as rewards and praise when he gets it right you should see a difference that should improve his focus and once he learns the commands that will help you with control too.

Giving him things to keep himself busy likes stuffed kongs, treat balls and toys and chews, will keep him mentally stimulated and will teach him to amuse himself.
Chewing is also a de-stresser for dogs too so that should make him all round more relaxed suggestions that are good are

The Best Durable Dog and Cat Toys & Treats from the KONG CompanyKong

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats

Taking him to training classes or getting in a trainer as you suggested will likely help too, to find a good one in you are see link

Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------

